# First time DSLR buyer looking for advice on purchase



## wristybusiness (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking to buy a decent quality DSLR for a trip abroad for a price that won't hurt me too much if its stolen or damaged.

I found a Sony Alpha A200, including 18-55mm SAM lens, 'new battery', Tiffen polarized filter, 8GB high speed memory card, matching bag, charger and all cables.

I have found out there is about 2000 shutter actuations. He tells me the camera and lens are in great shape.

I have negotiated him down to $220.

What do you think of this price? Is there [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]something else I should ask about the camera? What about when I take a look at it? I have never purchased one used and would appreciate your input!

Thanks!

[/FONT]


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 12, 2012)

For that price, it is a pretty decent deal.  The A200 is not the nicest of Sony's cameras (it is only 10.2 megapixels, the sensor is a CCD, not a CMOS, and, because it still uses the pentaprism instead of the newer translucent, it only shoots 3 fps), but the price for this one is lower than many point and shoots, so I would say go for it.  It USED to be $700 back in 2008...

The 18-55 is the new kit lens, which is A LOT better than the 18-70mm that the A200 came with.  Mind you, it is STILL a kit lens, so it's not like it is top of the line or anything, but it is really not a bad lens at all.  And if you DO decide to get a better body, the lenses of this one will fit, so you already are a steap ahead if you buy other lenses...  Now, that kit lens is only equivalent to a 3X zoom, so you MAY want to get another lens if you plan on long range shots.  The 55-200mm one (SAL55200) is pretty good.  If you want more zoom power at an affordable price, there is a 75-300mm, but that one does suffer from distortion and chromatic aberration (SAL75300).  If you are willing to sacrifice a bit of quality for more zoom, that may be an option (for me, though, I would rather have the 55-200mm).  The A200 already had the Super Steady Shot inside the body, so all lenses will benefit from image stabilization...


----------



## wristybusiness (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for you great advice!

I made the purchase and will likely get a lens for long range shots


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 15, 2012)

i started with one of those. Its okay. Get a minolta 70-210 f4 good solid lens and cheap. Get a minolta 50mm f1.7 too. You could probably get both for less then $200 total.


----------

